# Mystery Plant in GHA



## Rob Dahl (19 Jan 2015)

Does anyone know what this plant is among the GHA?


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 Jan 2015)

Bad picture mate...could be anything....from UG to Glosso


----------



## Rob Dahl (19 Jan 2015)

How's this one Martin? If I try to pull away algae, I'll pull the plant too.


----------



## Mick.Dk (19 Jan 2015)

Look suspiciously like............Riccia


----------



## kirk (19 Jan 2015)

Riccia. First pic I'd of said leggy glosso too.


----------



## Rob Dahl (19 Jan 2015)

Thank you Mick.Dk and kirk, I'll let it grow and see what happens. If it's Riccia, it snuck in on something else.


----------



## Rob Dahl (19 Jan 2015)

It seems awfully thin-stemmed for Riccia, which is flattened. The flattened stems in the picture belong to _Microsorum _


----------



## Martin in Holland (20 Jan 2015)

I would say Riccia. I find them all over my tank looking pretty much the same.


----------



## Rob Dahl (20 Jan 2015)

Thanks Martin,
I'll take another picture in a few weeks. Well see what happens as it matures.


----------



## Mick.Dk (20 Jan 2015)

There was a reason, I put the crying smiley...............Riccia is notoriously "sneaking in". And very hard to get rid of, after !!
Sometimes just THINKING about Riccia will contaminate a perfectly clean tank, I'm sure...........


----------



## tim (20 Jan 2015)

Mick.Dk said:


> There was a reason, I put the crying smiley...............Riccia is notoriously "sneaking in". And very hard to get rid of, after !!
> Sometimes just THINKING about Riccia will contaminate a perfectly clean tank, I'm sure...........


Riccia is such a lovely looking plant though  overdosing exel/ liquid carbon can exterminate it if desired ime.


----------



## Michael W (20 Jan 2015)

I sure do love Riccia! It is a shame that I have left mine to dry out in a jar last year, had a decent amount going too. Shrimps and fry would love the stuff.


----------



## Rob Dahl (20 Jan 2015)

Went to the LFS today and yes it definitely is Riccia. I put a piece of it in the little pond in the patio and am letting a small piece stay.


----------



## Mick.Dk (21 Jan 2015)

Just to clarify; I love Riccia for its extreeme-green appearance, and willingness to grow, too........
- it is VERY virile, nevertheless. Smallest, invisible bit will grow on. The "sinking form" that sometimes appear, is a darker green colour and even more difficult to eliminate.


----------



## Rob Dahl (21 Jan 2015)

Thank you MickDk, 
As I said, I removed most of it and am keeping an eye on the other bit just to watch how it develops. Since its growing on a rock do you think it's the sinking kind? Wish my 5 new Neon Cherries would develop a taste for it.


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Jan 2015)

tim said:


> Riccia is such a lovely looking plant though  overdosing exel/ liquid carbon can exterminate it if desired ime.


Thats how i got rid of my unwanted riccia. It takes time but does work


----------



## Rob Dahl (21 Jan 2015)

Big clown,
I started dosing Excel when I filled the tank. Also have DYI CO2 through ceramic diffuser. Riccia still hanging in there!


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Jan 2015)

Mine hung in at 2x dose but 3.5x finished the job and i never saw anymore after that.
Be careful with high excell doses and shrimp though


----------



## Rob Dahl (21 Jan 2015)

Thanks for the tip Big clown. At the present I'll stick with mechanical means.


----------



## Mick.Dk (21 Jan 2015)

Colour say it's not the sinking form. Bright green is the floating form. It's not that much lighter than the water, so it easily get washed down with flow and get stuck in other plants or like here ; in some algae.
- it will likely develop into a nice, bright green ball, covered in little bubbles during photoperiod. At some time it will be too light, break free and go to surface. If you want to keep it under water, you will have to tie it to a small rock (fishingline) and trim it back, now and then.
A healthy piece of Riccia-rock really make a striking apperance...........few plants are this intense green


----------

